# Weapons in Tang Soo Do



## bigmac (Feb 26, 2005)

The only weapon I have seen used in our hyongs is the Bo Staff.  Are other weapons used in other schools?  I studied Goju Ru years ago and our main weapon for forms were sai.  Just curious.  Also, are there hyungs specifically for weapons in TSD? 
Thanks,
bigmac


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 2, 2005)

our organization uses the boing and dan-gum


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 21, 2005)

Staff is the only really accepted weapon in our school.  Upper black belts learn some sword stuff, but I don't think that it is part of the curriculum.  My previous school taught nunchucks and sickles (can't remember the proper name right now) but again not as part of the curriculum.


----------



## Yossarian75 (Mar 22, 2005)

We practice the bong(2 forms), Nunchucks(2 forms), Dan Gum(1 form), and sword(2 forms).

I think the sicles are called Kama


----------



## Andy Cap (Mar 23, 2005)

TSD was originally a martial art for the people.   Being as such, they used no weapons.  Over the past 10-15 years people have started adding weapons to attract more interest.  The staff, as far as I know is a traditional part of TSD, but at higher levels.


----------



## Butch (Mar 25, 2005)

TSD is an empty hand art any weapons that anyone teaches is brought in from another art form.

Butch


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2005)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=858


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 26, 2005)

Butch said:
			
		

> TSD is an empty hand art any weapons that anyone teaches is brought in from another art form.
> 
> Butch



This is technically correct, according to the Grandmaster's books, but the knife, the staff, and sword are taught and have been traditionally taught by the oldest masters in our art.  These same masters train these weapons hard at dan level and THEY call it Tang Soo Do.  

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Butch (Mar 27, 2005)

They can call it TSD and it maybe part of their TSD, but TSD itself has no weapons. If you were to ask them if they or their Masters( if their Masters taught them) did they learn the weapons as part of TSD I would be willing to bet they would say no.
Butch


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 12, 2005)

Ha Ha I was reading this post and it made me think of some events I went to in the past. Ok I compete at all types of events now at most tsd tournaments they have weapons and most of the  time everyone always does there belt form just with a weapon so like bo ill boo and so on but. Like Master Voss said tsd is empty hand  

:jedi1: weapons are mostly okinawan weapons so why have them? Well I think it is good to have weapons in any style just cause it is something else to learn cause some people just want to learn weapons even thought most of them you can not carry with you. Only real weapons that you can carry is the cane witch you can take anyware and the knife that you can take alot places but not all since 9-11.

just my view


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 12, 2005)

kubaton to it is a cool and small weapon


----------



## Andy Cap (May 12, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> Well I think it is good to have weapons in any style just cause it is something else to learn
> just my view


 Many people use this arguement.  This statement though, would lead me to believe you have mastered your art then.  You have nothing else to concentrate on or learn, so you must bring in things from outside your art.

 As for the 9/11 comment.  It will take a lot more than a simple boxcutter to highjack a plane I am on.  Kubaton or no.


----------

